# the knicks: what in the hell is going to happen with them



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Every nba analyst thinks Isiah Thomas has done a great job...but they also thing the team is well on the road to just being a middle of the road nba team...that is a 8th or 7th seed playoff team. What can Thomas do to get them to the finals next year? Or at least to the next round. Remember....its never rebuilding time in new york...its win...win every year

Top Free Agents that want to play in new New York
(as far as by what they have said...or what has been said about them by columnists and reporters...usually both)

1. Dampier
2. Raheed Wallace (barring an nba title with the pistons)
3. Stephen Jackson

We know...the knicks are way over the cap
there has been talk that sheed takes the mid level exception
and we know that Dampier isnt coming back to golden state...so a sign and trade could be in the works.... might send cliff robinson as well...because GS is going with younger guys....honestly i'm not sure exactly how the stephen jackson thing would work...but if there is a will there is away...anyone on the Knicks could be shipped out...but marbury....i listed the three guys (damp sheed and SJ)...because they are old school type...knick players...half court set....pound it down low and run the offense type.... now its to early for me to lay out a better theory...and yes I know the knicks have guys like kurt thomas and tim thomas...tim hasnt ever risen to the level of his contract...kurt is a hardnosed player...if he isnt sent to Dallas...he fits in...6th man type guy

Give me some imput...would you like to see these guys in a knick uniform...and how may changes should Isiah make....will lenny wilkins be back...and do you think Isiah will try to talk Chuck Daly into returning to the bench again? even if he did...would it be wise
as it gets closer to FA signing time and draft time...ill have a better theory on this for you


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Dampier is not what he seems. He will be overpaid by an eastern team and his trick knee will act up again. He will never be healthy. He is a cap buster waiting to happen.

Hard to believe that Rasheed would take a ten million dollar cut in the prime of his career. And have you noticed he only shoots jumpers? Do you really want another K. Van Horn? they both have the same lifetime numbers, same height, same outside tendencies.

Jackson only scored when he played 44 minutes a game near the end of the year for a team that was losing anyway.

If NY really wants to win,think of Devin Brown. That guy played in the USBL and the DL league. Go and find some good hard working players with hustle. Going for high priced vets got them in trouble in the first place. This year's sleepers like Brown, Marquis Daniels will be there in the second round. Andre Emmitt may not be drafted at all. 

This is the direction they can go. It's cheaper and more exciting. Marbury is all the star you need for now.

But, your bone head owner will keep this team in cap hell with his directives to stay in the playoffs no matter what.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

are you for real...dampier...played in the...wa wa...western conference....and if you read what wallace has said...he voiced he would take a PAY CUT... to play for a team LIKE the knicks...dampier is hardnosed...doesnt need the ball a lot...rasheed has been a post guy in his past...was FORCED to the wing for a very much improved zach randolph earlier on....and jackson also is a guy that wants to be in NY....i cant believe i read that


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

Sorry to say this, but the knicks will be stuck in medocracy for a while, Scott Layden distroyed that team. they arent going to be able to move those big contracted guys, namly Shandon Anderson, and Penny Hardaway. they are still paying the contracts of Larry Johnson, and Travis Knight. they keep blowing their picks on guys like Lavor Postell, and Fredrick Wiess. and then they traded this years pick, and a future unprotected pick to Phoenix.
Then Isiah comes in and adds even more large contracts. the Knicks will be mediocre for a couple more years, then its back to the seller for them.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> Dampier is not what he seems. He will be overpaid by an eastern team and his trick knee will act up again. He will never be healthy. He is a cap buster waiting to happen.


I'm glad to see some people see this. He's a solid center, but not someone to break the bank over. The fact that he's supposed to be opting out of a guaranteed $17 million over the next two seasons tells me that there must be some teams out there looking to give him a eight-figure per season salary (or at least a long-term deal at his current pay), which is nuts for a guy that has missed about 20% of his potential games with injury and who hasn't exactly made a huge difference for his team in any of his eight seasons.

He's 29 years old (30 by the start of next season) with career averages of 9 PPG, 7.2 RPG, and 1.6 BPG. Last year was far and away his career year, and he only put up 12/12/1.9 BPG. He really reminds me of a Brian Grant type of situation, only he's older than Grant and his numbers overall are worse than Grant's when Grant got his deal.

I know this isn't really the topic here, so sorry for going off topic a bit, but I just wanted to leave my opinion on that. I am actually a very big Dampier fan; it's just that it'll be easier to be a fan if he's making MLE money instead of all-star money.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yea your right about a lot.... i'm not a knick fan...its just a large market team...with guys like ive posted showing serious interest

penny is in his last year... and teams like golden state...you could work something out with...because theyd like to get something for Dampier...with stephen jackson and atlanta...im not so sure about.....
but still...sheed signs at the mid level...which he said he would consider doing....he wants to win...barring a win this year in Detroit of course

your team looks like this starting lineup

marbury
houston
t thomas
wallace
dampier

personally id like to unload tim thomas and what ever else i can with him.... and somehow get SJ...i just dont see very many ways to do it...although isiah as pulled some tricks to get even where he is now.... in the east..... next year....if players have the interested in playing there....isiah could work someting out

my question now is...if he could pull that lineup togehter...does it benefit them....is that their best option...is there someone else that wants to be a knick that I'm not considering?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> 
> We know...the knicks are way over the cap
> there has been talk that sheed takes the mid level exception


That "talk" has been dreamy "what-ifs" by New York columnists. In the real world, there's no chance that Rasheed Wallace signs on for only the mid-level exception.

Rasheed Wallace was traded by Portland because they didn't want to pay him the extremely high salary he wanted. So his salary does matter to him.

Someone will definitely offer him more than the mid-level.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

yes of course

i posted that because of what sheed said

he mentioned ny earlier

and said hed possibly consider signing at the mid level

so he could make a title run in the easy (but he was with the blazers then)

i dont think the piston win the nba title
so i guess it still could be in sheeds mind

i know sheed could be paid more

everyone does


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LA68</b>!
> 
> Hard to believe that Rasheed would take a ten million dollar cut in the prime of his career. And have you noticed he only shoots jumpers? Do you really want another K. Van Horn? they both have the same lifetime numbers, same height, same outside tendencies.




It's pretty easy to compare these two players relatively close without mentioning defense...


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I don't know what will happen to the Knicks, but it'll be extremely interesting. I don't think Rasheed is going there and I don't think Dampier is going there. 

It'll be hard to get good guys with that salary cap, but I like the idea of finding hardworking guys in draft like somebody here said but with Dolan's boneheaded directions that'll be a hard road for Isiah to traverse.

Which is why I wished Michael Jordan would own the franchise instead of that other Michael. But it'll be an interesting offseason, and an interesting year next year.


----------

